# An RC Peterbilt B-Train 1:14 replica



## B-Train (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi everyone!
Here is my Peterbilt 389 B-Train replica, based on a Tamiya "King hauler" RC kit.  My first goal was to make a good looking little replica of an fellow's truck who's carrying steel coils as a broker from almost 30 years for the steel plant where I worke since that same time (ArcelorMittal).  As you will see in futur pics, the project has evolved from a "good looking" thing to a more elaborate replica, as my knowledge evolved too.   But nothing is perfect, and this evolution was always tributary of the previous steps that was not always as they should be.  Please consider it as a continuous "work in progress"...
The first pictures will show almost the basic kit, followed by some mechanicals and esthetics improvements, and after more elaborate machined parts.
I think it can be of interest to see how the project evolute from the starting point, however the real machining start a bit later, be advised 

The real truck:







The replica:


----------



## B-Train (Nov 1, 2019)

First improvements, for more load capacity and more realistic starting moves.

Replacement of the stock axles brass bushings for ball bearings at each wheels, the two differentials and the speed transmission.






Installation of a more efficient and powerfull motor





Installation of the MFU (Multi-functionnal unit...) for lights & sound:


----------



## B-Train (Nov 1, 2019)

First machined part added, the front bumper, and first trailer protoype:











With the real steel coils in background :


----------



## B-Train (Nov 1, 2019)

Next step was the contruction of the "lead" trailer, which is the front trailer of the B-Train trailer set.  I used for that a regular Tamiya trailer kit (the same used for the trailer already mount) and made modifications to it:


----------



## PeterT (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow, very nice. You have captured a lot of the scale detail & lots of custom features.

Only one thing left to do. I'll keep my eye out for 1/14 diesel engine plans.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 2, 2019)

I attached a picture from this years "urban assault" basically a convoy of similar scale trucks and whatever else people want to bring. It is lots of fun and you should check it out. Great job on building your rig. Now get out and enjoy it.


----------



## B-Train (Nov 2, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Only one thing left to do. I'll keep my eye out for 1/14 diesel engine plans.



Thanks!  I appreciate you like it!  Not a piece of art, but I did put a lot of work on it .
About the motor, I know that some people in similar projects use diecast models (like this https://www.diecastmodelswholesale....series-1-12-diecast-model-by-diecast-masters/) in their truck, but it need many mods and the truck should be prepare from the beginning of the project, and most of time they don't have all same features because of lack of space...  But they make superbs replicas!



Alexander said:


> I attached a picture from this years "urban assault" basically a convoy of similar scale trucks and whatever else people want to bring. It is lots of fun and you should check it out. Great job on building your rig. Now get out and enjoy it.


Thanks for your comments Alexander!  Do you know where I can find others pics or infos about this event?  Very interesting indeed!


----------



## B-Train (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok, things are getting more serious!

First cab body mods.  The Peterbilt 389 have their headlights and flashers outside the fenders, so here is how I prepared them (you can also see on the first one a cardboard mock up of the futur sleeper top).  I also filled up some useless stock cavities :


----------



## B-Train (Nov 2, 2019)

Then made a sleeper top:


----------



## B-Train (Nov 3, 2019)

Painting of the undercarriage parts:














With new rear fenders, front lights and some temporary commercial upgrades (sun visor, exhaust covers, fuel tanks...)


----------



## B-Train (Nov 3, 2019)

B-Train trailer with new tarps...






And steel coils inside !


----------



## B-Train (Nov 3, 2019)

Intallation of the SS-tronyx wireless kit that will allow loading and unloading each trailers separately without any hand help for disconnecting wires for lights and motorized legs:


----------



## B-Train (Nov 3, 2019)

New machined rear bumber,











Cabin footboards and air tanks:


----------



## PeterT (Nov 3, 2019)

Neat.
- how did you mock up the steel coils to look realistic & scale?
- what software do you use to convert the CAD file to CAM?
- how long did it take to CNC mill those footboard parts for example (aluminum I assume).
- what sort or airbrush / detail gun & paint system do you use on bigger model like that?


----------



## B-Train (Nov 4, 2019)

PeterT said:


> - how did you mock up the steel coils to look realistic & scale?


After some trials, finally use cardboard tubing, put a roll of strapping 1/4" each sides (the same use one the real coils than you see around these), paint them,  put a foil of galvanise steel around. 



PeterT said:


> - what software do you use to convert the CAD file to CAM?
> ?


In these case I used CamBam, which is very good for relatively simples parts.  Not the best for visualizing the real 3D parts however.


PeterT said:


> - how long did it take to CNC mill those footboard parts for example (aluminum I assume).
> ?


You are right about aluminum, which is relatively easy to machine, light and shiny for having a chrome look on models.  In the footboard case most of the machining is nearly conventional, even they are make with the CNC.  Mostly because there’s only two copy and are pretty simples.  CNC features were more involved for the wheels, gas tank supports and some others where the number of copy and difficulty to machining some forms justifying the time passed in conception.  Times varies a lot between each ones, depending of the metal volume to remove and the size of the tools used.  But with a little machine like mine, and with the lack of optimisation (I’m not a real CNC programmer ) you can consider that they all take a relatively long time .  I’ll try to find in my archive the theoretical time it should take for a specific example.



PeterT said:


> - what sort or airbrush / detail gun & paint system do you use on bigger model like that?


I used an ordinary airbrush, but bought the largest nozzle it could fit on.  Probably not the easiest neither the fastest way but made a descent job...  I used also the same truck paint than the one used on the real one.

I hope it answers your questions, don’t hesitate to ask for clarifications if was not clear enough!
And thanks for your interest!


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice work man but I must say that "with all that Texas riggi'n added to doll-up that Pete, your missing one very important shiny item to make it a truly Canadian Pete....8 inch Paki straight pipes.


----------



## B-Train (Nov 4, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> Very nice work man but ...  your missing one very important shiny item to make it a truly Canadian Pete....8 inch Paki straight pipes.


 you’re right !   But the real one I want to replicate don’t have them too .   I will talk about that to the owner


----------



## B-Train (Nov 4, 2019)

One more of the fuel tanks supports and stainless straps:






Partial view of the new driving shaft:






Machining steps of the outer and inner rear wheels:



















With the ten 2mm hex bolts per wheels...











Exhaust covers, handrails and sleeper rear windows trims:


----------



## B-Train (Nov 5, 2019)

Next, and almost the last, the calander.  The stock one was in plastic and did not lookng like a Peterbilt, so I made one.

First the back.  It allows the fixation on the body but also on the jig to machine the front.











Then the jig used:






Part fixed on the jjig:





























Finally, the front wheels!


----------



## B-Train (Nov 5, 2019)

The (almost... the calander grill is still black!) final product:
















Thanks for your interest and watching!


----------



## Crankit (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow....what a project! I laughed when I saw the quick dropping of the trailers, my brother would love not having to get out to drop the landing gear and disconnect the lines in the bitter cold

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## B-Train (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks Wayne!  It was a very fun project, on which I worked with great collaboration of the owner of the original truck, with whom I worked since almost 30 years!  And I confirm that this kind of legs make great interest for truckers


----------



## B-Train (Nov 6, 2019)

Legs = landing gear...


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 12, 2019)

B-Train said:


> The (almost... the calander grill is still black!) final product:
> 
> View attachment 6475
> 
> ...


Way too cool!!


----------

